# French accountant with knowledge on Canadian RRSP



## CorinneA (7 mo ago)

Hello, I am looking for an accountant who has knowledge about Canadian RRSP. I now live in France and have used some of my RRSP this year and would like to know how it works for my tax return in France. Preferably someone in the Poitou Charentes region. Thank you. Corinne


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

My wife and I would also be interested in this matter.


----------



## CorinneA (7 mo ago)

travertine said:


> My wife and I would also be interested in this matter.


Hello ! I tried to ask the embassy but they don't seem to have a list of accountant. I might try the Quebec delegation. cheers - Corinne


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There aren't really all that many dual-qualified accountants when it comes to tax matters like this. However, if you're mainly interested in the French tax side of things, you may want to make an appointment to discuss the issue with your local tax office. They'll refer you to the Canada-France tax treaty, which may give you some insight into how it's supposed to work. But the Fisc is normally pretty helpful in these matters - as long as you approach them in a spirit of cooperation and at a time that isn't their prime tax season (say, mid-April to mid-June when folks are preparing their tax forms here).


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

Agree 100% with Bev-go to your local tax office and you will find they are generally helpful and actually want to be so.
Your approach should be along the lines of "I really want to get this right so can you help/advise me please".It would also help if you have read at least a precis of the French/Canadian tax treaty so at least you have an idea of the principles behind it


----------



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

A Canadian friend of mine participates in the "Association des Canadiennes a Paris" (ACP), which has been a great source of referrals for service providers. Not exactly in your region, but maybe a good starting point?

Accueil (canadiennesaparis.fr)


----------

